# Will anyone please remove glare from photo [ please :) ]



## bidooo99 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello forum  
that is my first post here , i really liked this forum community 
basically, i got a photo me and Ed Sheeran but it has a glare on my eye 
because he was in a rush and he didn't have time to take another so 
please would anyone remove the glare from this picture ?
thank you so much in advance 
i really do appreciate it


----------



## tirediron (Jul 6, 2015)

First and foremost:  Who took the photograph and have they specifically give you the rights to edit it?  Secondly, because severity of the glare, there's very little data there with which to recreate the eye.


----------



## Buckster (Jul 7, 2015)

tirediron said:


> because severity of the glare, there's very little data there with which to recreate the eye.


It's done by using the other eye, copied, pasted, flipped, fitted, and so forth.  Not exactly rocket science.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## tirediron (Jul 7, 2015)

Buckster said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > because severity of the glare, there's very little data there with which to recreate the eye.
> ...


 I understand the theory, however given the angle of his face to the camera, it seems to me that it's going to be difficult to reconstruct.  I have no doubt you're far more skilled in this sort of than am I, my intent was simply to advise the OP that he shouldn't expect stellar results, nor in fact any results until he provides evidence that he has permission to edit the image.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 7, 2015)

Why is the image still posted?


----------



## Buckster (Jul 7, 2015)

tirediron said:


> I understand the theory, however given the angle of his face to the camera, it seems to me that it's going to be difficult to reconstruct.


Nope, not at all.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 7, 2015)

Fair enough; once you've got the go-ahead, I look forward to seeing the result!


----------



## Braineack (Jul 7, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Why is the image still posted?



I swear, you guys spouting "the rules" to new members is why half them leave (my bad attitude the rest).

It's his own freaking picture of his horrible cell phone.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 7, 2015)

Braineack said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the image still posted?
> ...



Try swearing at the people who sign up and can't be bothered to read "the rules".


----------



## waday (Jul 7, 2015)

How's this? There's a little bit of glare at the bottom, but most of it is removed. Nice picture..


----------



## ronlane (Jul 7, 2015)

If it were my photo and I was at home on my mbp, I'd pull it into LR CC and then try the new DeHaze slider on it. It wouldn't get rid of it all but it may help it a bunch to where you could use PS to fix the rest.


----------



## bidooo99 (Jul 7, 2015)

guys it was taken with my celltphone front camera , and im the owner of the photo and im on the guy on left 
will someone please do it for me ?
thank youu


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 7, 2015)

So CC now has a dehaze, when should we expect a deglare? LOL


----------



## ronlane (Jul 7, 2015)

sscarmack said:


> So CC now has a dehaze, when should we expect a deglare? LOL



Yeah and you can actually add haze. probably still trying to figure out how to add glare. lol


----------



## waday (Jul 7, 2015)

This is the best I can do on my work computer... hope this helps.


----------



## bidooo99 (Jul 7, 2015)

hahahah thats funny man , please do it thank youu


----------



## Buckster (Jul 7, 2015)

I had a couple of spare minutes to play with it.


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 7, 2015)

Very nice Buckster. My effort is kinda sad - looks like I need some more learnin...................


----------



## bianni (Jul 8, 2015)

Here's my edit.


----------



## bidooo99 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu guyssssss so muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh​


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 9, 2015)

bidooo99 said:


> guys it was taken with my celltphone front camera , and im the owner of the photo



Being taken with your phone does not mean you own the copyright of the image.  The copyright belongs to the person who took it not the person who owned the camera.


----------



## fazapan (Jul 10, 2015)

Tried my best...


----------



## bidooo99 (Jul 10, 2015)

fazapan said:


> Tried my best...
> View attachment 104812


thank youuuuu so much that is really awesome thanks again


----------

